# Sociable Soccer (nuovo gioco di calcio)



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Agosto 2017)

Qualcuno ne ha sentito parlare? 


Video del gameplay trailer al secondo post.

Il gioco uscirà su pc, xbox one e ps4.
Questi giochi mi mancano un casino, a me del realismo fotte sega, voglio divertirmi.

Da notare i nomi stile winning eleven, massi, bonocci, bonoventura


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Agosto 2017)




----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Agosto 2017)

Unica pecca il gioco un po' troppo veloce, vorrei ritmi un po' più lenti, ma magari si può rallentare nelle impostazioni.

Ricordo ai tempi di winning eleven per ps1 che si poteva impostare la velocità di gioco 

Spero possa avere successo questo indie, chissà che magari qualche software house con più soldi non torni a sviluppare qualcosa di simile.

Quanto vorrei un virtua striker moderno.


----------



## Buciadignho (12 Agosto 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Unica pecca il gioco un po' troppo veloce, vorrei ritmi un po' più lenti, ma magari si può rallentare nelle impostazioni.
> 
> Ricordo ai tempi di winning eleven per ps1 che si poteva impostare la velocità di gioco
> 
> ...



Ma Winning Eleven non era (non so se esista ancora, non seguo più tanto i giochi) la versione giapponese di PES? Alla ps2 quando avevo sia pes4 che winning eleven erano identici salvo alcuni bonus nel gioco giapponese come i cori da stadio ecc..


----------



## Gito (12 Agosto 2017)

Si Winning Eleven e PES son lo stesso gioco


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (12 Agosto 2017)

Esistono dei siti dove si può giocare online al vecchio PES 6 contro altri utenti, basta iscriversi e 
applicare una Patch per avere le rose aggiornate mentre grafica e giocabilità rimangono quelle di 15 
anni fà.


----------



## Gito (12 Agosto 2017)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Esistono dei siti dove si può giocare online al vecchio PES 6 contro altri utenti, basta iscriversi e
> applicare una Patch per avere le rose aggiornate mentre grafica e giocabilità rimangono quelle di 15
> anni fà.



Non è meglio giocare a PES 2017 che è 100 volte meglio a questo punto?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Agosto 2017)

Gito ha scritto:


> Non è meglio giocare a PES 2017 che è 100 volte meglio a questo punto?



In realtà no. Pes 6 è il miglior pes che sia mai uscito per gameplay. Poi dipende sempre dai gusti delle persone.


----------



## Gito (12 Agosto 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In realtà no. Pes 6 è il miglior pes che sia mai uscito per gameplay. Poi dipende sempre dai gusti delle persone.



Nel 2017 son sparite completamente le azioni "telecomandate" a parer mio. Ha avuto un po di anni bui PES ma adesso nn credo sia piu il migliore il 6, poi come dici tu i gusti son gusti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Agosto 2017)

Gito ha scritto:


> Nel 2017 son sparite completamente le azioni "telecomandate" a parer mio. Ha avuto un po di anni bui PES ma adesso nn credo sia piu il migliore il 6, poi come dici tu i gusti son gusti.




Dipende da cosa cerca chi gioca. Come ho scritto all'inizio a me non interessa la "simulazione" calcistica, mi piacerebbe un bell'arcade classico modernizzato.Qualcosa di diverso dai giochi attuali. E' strano pensare che nel 2017 ci siano solo 2 giochi di calcio, quando una volta c'e n'erano un sacco e c'era una vasta scelta.


----------



## kYMERA (12 Agosto 2017)

Il PES migliore in assoluto per me rimane il 4


----------



## camtut22 (12 Agosto 2017)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Esistono dei siti dove si può giocare online al vecchio PES 6 contro altri utenti, basta iscriversi e
> applicare una Patch per avere le rose aggiornate mentre grafica e giocabilità rimangono quelle di 15
> anni fà.



Dove si può giocare a pes 6 online?


----------



## Igniorante (12 Agosto 2017)

Io che sono un maniaco della personalizzazione sono fierissimo del mio PES 2013 (unico difetto sulle azioni del portiere, veramente delle parate pessime, migliorate solo in parte con qualche patch) con più di 450 stadi e 200 tipi di palloni


----------



## Pit96 (12 Agosto 2017)

Io a Pes6 ci sto giocando in questi giorni perché ho la ps2 nella casa in montagna dei miei nonni. Troppo divertente


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (13 Agosto 2017)

camtut22 ha scritto:


> Dove si può giocare a pes 6 online?



Ti ho mandato un MP.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Agosto 2017)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Ti ho mandato un MP.


Mandalo pure a me. Fine OT.


----------

